# 1937 Schwinn Roadster



## Jarod24 (Aug 18, 2015)

Well I was going to wait til I was all done to post some pics but I'm just too excited! I picked this Schwinn double bar roadster up about a week ago. I've cleaned and re greased everything and got it back on the road. Rides great! Still have some work to do on the fenders and chain guard, but everything is there. Still need to find some grips as well. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'd be excited too. Looking great.


----------



## Dave K (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow that is super clean. Nice score.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 18, 2015)

Great color!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 18, 2015)

looks solid!!!


----------



## W2J (Aug 18, 2015)

WOW,just wow.a dream bike for me.hurry up and finish it.can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 18, 2015)

Love the double bar roadsters. Very nice.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2015)

That's one Schwinn I wouldn't mind having








Wait, did I just say I wanted a Schwinn:eek:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 18, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> That's one Schwinn I wouldn't mind having
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want oneeeeeeeee

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks guys! Definlty a keeper for me. ill post some updated pics when I'm all done with it.


----------



## REC (Aug 18, 2015)

That is SERIOUSLY nice looking!

I have a '36 that is "Klunkerized" to a degree, but this one is STELLAR compared to mine.

REC


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2015)

*We all wanted it....*

I want to know Did you keep the saddle-baskets and blue seat cover?




Awesome bike! Way to go get what you love....


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 18, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I want to know Did you keep the saddle-baskets and blue seat cover?
> View attachment 232444
> Awesome bike! Way to go get what you love....




That's it! Gotta thank Amanda (AZbug) for helping me lock this one down. Got a lot of funds tied up right now so she helped out.
I did not get the rear rack with it and yes I still have the blue seat cover and speedo. But the speedo is pretty toasty.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 18, 2015)

Here's a pic of the lock that was on the fork. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 18, 2015)

Double bar roadster all the way across the sky! What does it mean!?!? 

Sweet bike man I had the same reaction as this guy looking at your new bike.  


[video=youtube;OQSNhk5ICTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI[/video]


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 19, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Double bar roadster all the way across the sky! What does it mean!?!?
> 
> Sweet bike man I had the same reaction as this guy looking at your new bike.




Hahaha that's hilarious


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 19, 2015)

Great bike!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 19, 2015)

Great bike Jarod! Looks alot like the Royal badged one I used to own.  Tim


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 19, 2015)

Tim the Skid said:


> Great bike Jarod! Looks alot like the Royal badged one I used to own.  Tim




Yeah very similar! Love the dx you just picked up, very cool.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 20, 2015)

very nice bike


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 20, 2015)

A true roadster! Sweeet..


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 23, 2015)

such a great looking bike!!!  what a good find!

i found one the same week-haha! we are roaster BFFs haha. Here is my 1936. it had the wrong seat. thanks to rustyk . i found a seat from bob. excellent bike. and love the badge! not as shiny as jarods haha, and his has awesome cross bars!


----------

